# OTA update



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

Restored my phone back to beansv1 ROM and forgot to rename my OTAcerts.zip. Left my phone on the desk, saw it restart then i checked the version. Dam verizon pushed the OTA update into my phone without me confirming wtf...

Just wondering does this affect anything in development so far? Still can install CM9/10 and AOPK?


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Ummmm, maybe I'm missing something here but I don't see anything vzw pushed into your phone. All your stuff is same as first version out of the box, cept rom stuff obviously.

I'm pretty sure ota hasn't even gone out yet.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

You're good that's the old firmware. Here's the new stuff and the reports are showing that it hasn't plugged any exploits


----------



## Smok3d (Jun 12, 2011)

oddball said:


> You're good that's the old firmware. Here's the new stuff and the reports are showing that it hasn't plugged any exploits


It looks like he has a different kernel though... interdasting


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Smok3d said:


> It looks like he has a different kernel though... interdasting


Yep it's a different kernel baseband and firmware but afaik nothing has changed when gaining root or flashing a ROM


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

ya im using the boostedv1 kernel. i thought the original broadband ended in f1 and android was 4.0.1. im not sure now. haha


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

sorry doublepost


----------

